# Deluxe versus Platinum



## ozzzy1 (Sep 27, 2020)

I am going to purchase a new Ariens for this winter. I need to go with a 24" model given the shed it will be stored in. As such, I am trying to decide between the 24" Deluxe and the 24" Platinum SHO. Welcome any thoughts for anyone on either of these two models. I thought I would like the Quick Turn for the chute rotation on the Platinum but not sure it is much better than the ice drill rotation mechanism on the Deluxe. 

Not sure I need the SHO as my drive is not that big and the Deluxe seems to have quite a bit of power. Just not sure if the extra $500 is worth it to go with the Platinum.

Welcome any thoughts.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

Any snowblower will do the job, but we all want the biggest and baddest. You can't go wrong with either one. You go for the best, you never have to look back. You go for the above average, you save money, can upgrade in the future, ...

Personally, I don't like to over spend my money and I think practical. How often do I use my snowblowers and what it is going to be like in the next 10 years, ...
If you save money in one thing, you can spend it in other things. Maybe do some investment. Which one is more important for you?

I never thought I would own an Ariens snowblower as they are higher end and out of my budget. I ended up owning one, but a used one. I will only use it once, or twice a year. Most of the time, I used my single-stage snowblower. I will definitely help my neighbors out in the big snow storms with a good machine like that. Otherwise, I won't get all of my money back.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

I like the bigger engine and the higher output on the SHO. Other additional features aren't so important for me, as I want to keep things simple (easier to repair and less things to break) and have some convenient.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Not sure what art of country your in , or your average snowfall. 

Here in Ct, we go years with low snow, like last year, with 12". Then we get hammered, like 2011-2013, with 60-80", and cold icy blizzards. 

The platinum will give you the larger engine, more snow capacity, and heated handle grips standard. The extra power is handy if you get heavy wet snow also.


----------



## nafterclifen (Oct 14, 2015)

Regardless of Deluxe vs Platinum, SHO all the way. Better have and not need than need and not have. All it takes is just ONE storm to make you regret not getting the SHO. I would be pissed if I just bought a new snowblower and it didn't handle the heaviest, wettest snow with ease. You prepare for the worst, not the norm.

Also - if you take care of your equipment then you should have it for at least 20 years given the limited seasonal use. The extra money over 20 years is nothing.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 6, 2019)

"Ice auger" chute rotation- Very good description!

I own the Deluxe 28. It's not a killer for power btw, but certainly not under powered. Let's call it adequately powered and it can certainly get the job done. Just be sure to twist the awkward throttle knob to full blast.

You also mention the chute rotations. I haven't used the lever actuation of the Platinum, but I can attest that the D-28 "ice auger" does work pretty well. Plenty of leverage to move the chute to that perfect angle to avoid the house/mailbox/bird feeders/tree/etc, and yet the chute can move quickly too. The handle rotation is sort of non-intuitive and I sometimes turn the chute in the unintended direction. The entire operator controls are sort of non-intuitive, but in time, you'll get used to them and it will be just fine. It's only a snowblower, so not a big deal if it's a little awkward. 
One important thing to know about the Deluxe's chute rotation mechanism- If you want to increase the rotation in each direction by another ~15-20 degrees, you can easily modify the stops under the black cover.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

When I started looking at 2 stage machines about 9 years ago I didn't like the ice auger chute control. That's one reason I got the Professional 28. Over the years and many visits to various dealers I have come to like the ice auger control way more than I expected.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Zavie said:


> When I started looking at 2 stage machines about 9 years ago I didn't like the ice auger chute control. That's one reason I got the Professional 28. Over the years and many visits to various dealers I have come to like the ice auger control way more than I expected.


The ice auger is more reliable, simpler imho. I've seen too many people forcing the joystick. I know some that have been replaced cause they were bent when forced.


----------



## Slinger (Oct 9, 2014)

I had a Platinum 24 before the SHO models were available. I put an impeller kit on it. I put a 420cc engine on it. I made a custom impeller pulley to throw snow further than any stock snowblower. I live in Central Ohio and we have had squat for snow the last 8 years. I sold it and bought a Toro Snowmaster which is all I really need. The Platinum's heated handles were nice if you are running the machine for more than a half hour, otherwise not necessary. I modified the mechanism in my quick chute control to improve it. The quick chute is faster but Ice drill is simpler and I'm guessing more reliable. I assume they both have auto turn. My early version of auto turn was so-so, but much better than a locked axle. I like to take the opposite approach from most people here. I like the smallest, fastest machine that will do the majority of snow that I get and for big storms, just go out and hit it before it all falls and then go out again and do the second half when it's done. Typically can do it twice with the smaller single stage machine just as fast as once with the big 2 stage. If you get more big snows 2 different machines is the ideal setup. Deluxe will do most everything that Platinum will do but might take longer with smaller engine. Depends where you live, what kind and how much snow you get, etc.


----------



## captainrob1 (Dec 16, 2018)

Slinger said:


> I had a Platinum 24 before the SHO models were available. I put an impeller kit on it. I put a 420cc engine on it. I made a custom impeller pulley to throw snow further than any stock snowblower. I live in Central Ohio and we have had squat for snow the last 8 years. I sold it and bought a Toro Snowmaster which is all I really need. The Platinum's heated handles were nice if you are running the machine for more than a half hour, otherwise not necessary. I modified the mechanism in my quick chute control to improve it. The quick chute is faster but Ice drill is simpler and I'm guessing more reliable. I assume they both have auto turn. My early version of auto turn was so-so, but much better than a locked axle. I like to take the opposite approach from most people here. I like the smallest, fastest machine that will do the majority of snow that I get and for big storms, just go out and hit it before it all falls and then go out again and do the second half when it's done. Typically can do it twice with the smaller single stage machine just as fast as once with the big 2 stage. If you get more big snows 2 different machines is the ideal setup. Deluxe will do most everything that Platinum will do but might take longer with smaller engine. Depends where you live, what kind and how much snow you get, etc.


I have a Platinum 24 SHO. I like it with the two drive belts and heated grips. I added a little Metal Visor Gorilla Taped over the Light to lower the glare.....The first time I ran the Ariens the Friction Drive Disc Rubber just fell off....I was not happy...and embarrassed.
The dealer put a new one on...and I have spare too...the fuel tank is small and I hate that gas cap. The Auto Turn works well...I miss the locking wheel my last Ariens had though. One thing I did that I didn’t catch for a while was I pulled the tire off to grease the axle and didn’t realize I had inadvertently removed the little “axle key.” I couldn’t figure out why the Blower tires just didn’t track right...I had to order that tiny sucker...I got two just in case and taped the spare to the bucket where I can spot it. The 24 comes with spare shear pins secured below the shute. The Jury is still out on the LCT Engines (Liquid Combustion Technology..... I have a 2015 model..The newer ones I believe have the axle farther forward to improve performance. Good luck with whatever choice you make.


----------

